# Lateral Transfers



## MA2VAPOPO

I am a 10 year veteran Police Officer from Virginia. I have numerous training and am certified as General Instructor, Radar/LIDAR instructor, DUI Instructor through NHSTA, BAC Certified Operator, FTO, and numerous Investigative schools.
I am from Boston orginally and am curious about maybe coming back home. I know a thing or two about MASS and CS, but I am wondering what if any agencies in MA accept laterals and if my past training and certifications would be carried over to MA? Also a third question: is it worth coming back to the Bay State? I know how screwed up MASS can be! Lol


----------



## Guest

The only "laterals" in MA are between 2 different civil service police departments. You would still have to go through the CS exam, background procedure, psychological screening, etc.

If you're asking if your training would be accepted in lieu of a MA academy, read this;

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enforce-and-cj/law-enforce/mptc/lateral-transfers-and-exemptions/

As for your third question.....NO!!!!!


----------



## MA2VAPOPO

Ok thanks for the reply! And lmao to your answer regarding my 3rd question.


----------



## csauce777

Stay there or go somewhere better.


----------



## LGriffin

+1 with a resounding NO on question #3!
Place MA last on your list and I understand that CT isn't much better. I'm not sure about NH or RI though.
Good luck!


----------



## MA2VAPOPO

I've thought about Rhode Island too. Always kinda liked Providence, despite the corruption. My main driving force in wanting to relocate is two fold. 1.) I would like to be closer to my family in MA and 2.) I want to go somewhere that has unions. Virginia is "right to work" and thus no unions. The only protections we have here as Police is just basic Garrity Rights and not much else. Honestly Police departments here are run like mafias. I have seen many friends "thrown under the bus" for total nonsense. It gets even worse if you work for a Sheriff's Office in VA. His majesty the Sheriff can fire an employee with no cause or justification. I had one friend who was a Deputy who lost his job for arresting a DUI who turned out to be a neighboring Sheriff's cousin. His Sheriff never gave him a reason for the dismissal but it odly occured just a day after the arrest. Even more "strange" the DUI case never saw the light of a courtroom. Granted that was a Sheriff but even the PDs in VA aren't much better. Growing up in MA I have an idea of the benefits of having a union and it just makes me sick what some agencies get away with in regard to the treatment of their Officers.


----------



## Guest

MA2VAPOPO said:


> 2.) I want to go somewhere that has unions. Virginia is "right to work" and thus no unions. The only protections we have here as Police is just basic Garrity Rights and not much else. Honestly Police departments here are run like mafias. I have seen many friends "thrown under the bus" for total nonsense.


Just keep in mind that police unions just make things inconvenient for shenanigans if you have a d-bag for a chief or an appointing authority. When I was the union vice-president, I actually had the chief tell me that if an officer who was wrongfully suspended didn't play ball and not appeal his suspension, he would recommend termination to the mayor. When I told him a termination would never in a million years be upheld by an arbitrator, he said "Yeah, you're right, but that will take 18 months that he'll be without a paycheck".

The myth of "Civil service cops in Massachusetts can't be fired without an act of Congress" is just that.....a myth. You can be fired for the most bullshit of all bullshit reasons, it's just that you stand a very good chance of being ordered reinstated by an arbitrator or civil service.


----------



## MA2VAPOPO

I see your point, and it is a good one. However at least with that Union safeguard the d-bag chief can be held at bay; and the officer "thrown under the bus" can be eventually vindicated. Unlike down here where the D-bag Chief and/or Sheriff has the power of a god over his/her employees. I have seen instances like the one I previously stated where that officer was unhirable again by a legitimate LE agency because the "kiss of death" of termination hung over his resume. He currently works for an airport police in NC, which down here is one step up from a security guard. 
I think though I am most adament about the union thing because I see such rampant misuse of authority down here, especially by Sheriff's (which in my opinion should be stripped of LE authority) I am amazed how they can even operate a modern LE agency. How can these retards expect to ask their officers to go out and do their job, with as much liability and threat to life as we have nowadays and still operate under a "good ole boy system"? 21st century Law Enforcement with 15th century Feaudal leadership doesn't promote a very safe and professional enviroment. This is why I feel though unions may not be perfect at least they act as a check and balance to overbearing authortative political hack despots who get a star or bird on thier collar and feel they are above the law and common decency!


----------



## GD

LGriffin said:


> +1. I'm not sure about NH or RI though.
> Good luck!


Most RI towns will accept out of state laterals.....if your looking to come to the Northeast....RI is probably your best shot.


----------



## militia_man

Check out non-civil service towns in Mass too. Some of the non-civil service towns on the cape are decent to work for. Yarmouth seems to be one of the better ones and the pay is good. Mashpee hires often from out of state from what I hear.


----------



## Foxy85

militia_man said:


> Check out non-civil service towns in Mass too. Some of the non-civil service towns on the cape are decent to work for. Yarmouth seems to be one of the better ones and the pay is good. Mashpee hires often from out of state from what I hear.


Sturbrigde PD also hires out of state guys without hesitation. Their last two hires; one from VSP, another from South Carolina (sheriff's office I believe)....

Anyway, the concept of coming to mass on an out of state cert is not unheard of....


----------



## Joel98

MA2VAPOPO said:


> I am a 10 year veteran Police Officer from Virginia. I have numerous training and am certified as General Instructor, Radar/LIDAR instructor, DUI Instructor through NHSTA, BAC Certified Operator, FTO, and numerous Investigative schools.
> I am from Boston orginally and am curious about maybe coming back home. I know a thing or two about MASS and CS, but I am wondering what if any agencies in MA accept laterals and if my past training and certifications would be carried over to MA? Also a third question: is it worth coming back to the Bay State? I know how screwed up MASS can be! Lol


If you just do a quick search, you'll find a couple of other threads where this was discussed. It is definitely possible to come back here, and it is surprisingly smooth and straight forward getting your equivalency letter from MPTC...I just did it myself last year..came back to MA for family reasons as well. good luck


----------



## 263FPD

MA2VAPOPO said:


> I I had one friend who was a Deputy who lost his job for arresting a DUI who turned out to be a neighboring Sheriff's cousin. His Sheriff never gave him a reason for the dismissal but it odly occured just a day after the arrest.


Holy crap!!!

I guess by those standards, I'd not only be fired, but would be sent to the salt mines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cousteau

I can't think of any reason to come to Massachusetts. Unless you have a hard on to see Plimoth Rock. (original spelling) The corruption and ethical depression of our legislators is just a start. The courts suck. People come from around the world, yes, around the world, to benefit from the liberal government assistance and suck dry our tax dollars. (again, this goes back to the legislators) This place is the ultimate example of shovelling shit against the tide when it comes to law enforcement. I realize it is our job to wipe the shitty ass of society, but this place is insane. The gun laws (well, most of our laws) are so out of whack with the constitution and common sense it will make your head spin. Everything here centers around how to make the lives of the lazy and of the criminal, easier, and to give them more reasons to NOT become a legitimate productive, maybe even beneficial member of society. If I can retain my sanity for 19 years, I will retire and leave. So, why do I stay you wonder? As the saying goes, "If I had known then what I know now." My pay is good and my retirement is good, and I have too many years to start over somewhere else at the bottom of the ladder. I like my job and 99% of the people I work with. But my main reason is my kids have established roots here and they are at an age where pulling up these roots would not be fair to them. I am originally from VA an moved many times as my dad got transferred. He did what he had to do to make a better life for us and I am forever grateful for his hard work. But this place is no place to work if you value your Country, your pride, your hard work. Where would I go? I would start looking anywhere else before MA if I were you. Anywhere.

And one more thing. I appreciate your credentials and training. But in MA they mean shit. If you stroke an ego, a campaign, or someone's shaft, you may have a leg up.


----------



## Herrdoktor

MA2VAPOPO said:


> I am a 10 year veteran Police Officer from Virginia. I have numerous training and am certified as General Instructor, Radar/LIDAR instructor, DUI Instructor through NHSTA, BAC Certified Operator, FTO, and numerous Investigative schools.
> I am from Boston orginally and am curious about maybe coming back home. I know a thing or two about MASS and CS, but I am wondering what if any agencies in MA accept laterals and if my past training and certifications would be carried over to MA? Also a third question: is it worth coming back to the Bay State? I know how screwed up MASS can be! Lol


What department do you work for?


----------



## Herrdoktor

MA2VAPOPO said:


> I've thought about Rhode Island too. Always kinda liked Providence, despite the corruption. My main driving force in wanting to relocate is two fold. 1.) I would like to be closer to my family in MA and 2.) I want to go somewhere that has unions. Virginia is "right to work" and thus no unions. The only protections we have here as Police is just basic Garrity Rights and not much else. Honestly Police departments here are run like mafias. I have seen many friends "thrown under the bus" for total nonsense. It gets even worse if you work for a Sheriff's Office in VA. His majesty the Sheriff can fire an employee with no cause or justification. I had one friend who was a Deputy who lost his job for arresting a DUI who turned out to be a neighboring Sheriff's cousin. His Sheriff never gave him a reason for the dismissal but it odly occured just a day after the arrest. Even more "strange" the DUI case never saw the light of a courtroom. Granted that was a Sheriff but even the PDs in VA aren't much better. Growing up in MA I have an idea of the benefits of having a union and it just makes me sick what some agencies get away with in regard to the treatment of their Officers.


...wtf?


----------

